# My first tombstones



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm currently working on a set of tombstones. I'm using styrofoam for building the stones, and I'm gonna coat them with Monster Mud. They will be part of our haunt in the local zoo. Here's the first part of my tutorial:

Tombstones, part 1

The complete tutorial will be three parts, I'll post the rest of them when they're finished.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I like the shape of your stones. There was a blue-handled tool that I wasn't familiar with. It looked like it might be a caliper or something. (?) I'm always looking for excuses to buy new tools. Be sure to provide me with any info that can justify a new purchase....


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I believe you're looking at their foam cutter. A couple of the shots look like it has a wire across the ends, and this turned up in google http://www.oxlades.com.au/artsupply/foam-cutter-hand-held-battery-operated-foam-cutter


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey you're right. I've never seen one like that. Thanks.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep, it's a foam cutter. The cool thing about it is that the length of the cutting wire can be adjusted, and it can be operated by both batteries or an external power supply. I use it with an adjustable lab power supply, so I can control the temperature a bit.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice tombstones. I like their design and the detail on each one. Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That's a nice looking stone, I've never used one of those foam cutters before, but it seems like the right tool for white Styrofoam.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Nice tombstones! And I love, love, love a hotwire foam cutter....they are magically delicious!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking pair of tombstones. Make sure you post the final products in the Showroom.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Terrific shapes! Did you derive inspiration from actual tombstones, or are they purely freehand designs?

Galen


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Sep 1, 2013)

Great gothic influence on your designs, my old art teacher would love it if I'd make one of these.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

ocalicreek said:


> Terrific shapes! Did you derive inspiration from actual tombstones, or are they purely freehand designs?
> 
> Galen


I based them on shapes I found online, but I added some features of my own.


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's the second part of my tutorial! It features some pictures of a cross-shaped tombstone I made, our cat Mira, and the application of Monster Mud.

Tombstones, part 2

Enjoy!


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, nice job. Thanks for the Tutorial!


----------



## EyeballsStudio (Sep 17, 2013)

And here's the final part of the tutorial:

Tombstones, part 3

I finished only one stone at the moment, when they are all done I'm gonna take a set of good photos.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like your tutorials. The tombstones are nicely detailed. Can't wait to see them all completed! Mira is a pretty Kitty.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lot of work that paid off handsomely! Love the bolts on Mary Shelley's stone!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, those are simply lovely! I love your tutorials too! Thanks.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

Great stones! Beautiful work. Hard to believe they're your first. They have a very experienced look to them. I love making tombstones, and I know your pain about engraving. I've tried everything short of a CNC cutter (which I was supposed to try this year and never got around to it) to get perfect lettering. I have two suggestions for you. 1) Plug your word burner into a dimmer cord like this: Lutron TT-300H-WH Electronics Plug-In Lamp Dimmer
I have two of them, one for my soldering iron and one for my hot wire cutter. They do a beautiful job of controlling the temp. You need that temp low to not only slow the cutting/engraving process, but also because the fumes from burning EPS are highly toxic. And 2) try a Dremel with a cutting tool like this: 125 High Speed Cutter
I haven't made a stone with it yet, but my trial runs were so positive I had to reconsider the CNC idea.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I just checked out the rest of your website - I LOVE the Dwarven Hammer!!!


----------

